# معالجة المياه بتقتية ال RO Nanofilteration



## الضونصيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام
اطلب من الشباب المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
معالجة المياه بال RO Nanofilteration
the mechanism of treatment
chemical injection
maintenance
the operation and proplems of the operation
chlorenation and dechlornation system 
use the UV instade of chlornation system


----------



## الضونصيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*معالجة المياه بتقنية التناضح العكسي Ro*

التناضح العكسي. 
ماهو التناضح العكسي: 
هو طريقة متَّبعة لتنقية الماء بضغطه تجاه غشاء نفوذ 
جزئياً، ويقع هذا الغشاء داخل حجرة التنقية، حيث 
يسمح هذا الغشاء لجزيئات الماء أن تمر من خلاله 
ولاشيء سواها فالمعادن وأية عناصر أخرى تتم إزالتها، 
لينتج عن هذه العملية ماء نقي صافي، حيث يُعتبر هذا 
الماء صافٍ أكثر مما يجب لاستخدامه في الأحواض دون 
إعادة تشكيله، فيضيف هواة الأسماك البحرية خلطات 
ملحية تحتوي على كل العناصر الضرورية، وأصحاب أحواض 
أسماك المياه اليسرة يتوجب عليهم إضافة مقدار ضئيل 
من بعض العناصر والمعادن مرة أخرى للماء لجعله 
مناسباً للأسماك. 
ماهي آلية عمل جهاز التنقية بالتناضح العكسي: 

بنية وحدة التناضح العكسي 
يمر الماء عبر مصافٍ متعددة وكل منها يمثل مرحلة: 
المرحلة الأولى: يدخل الماء من خلال مادة مُرسِّبة 
لدرجة 1 ميكرون قبل التصفية، وهذه العملية تزيل 
الجزيئات الصغيرة والبكتريا والخلايا وذرات الرمل. 
المرحلة الثانية: بعد المرحلة الأولى يمر الماء ليصل 
إلى طبقة تصفية كربونية، وتقوم هذه الطبقة بإزالة 
مادة الكلور والسموم والشوائب الكيميائية التي 
يضيفونها إلى الماء لتعقيمه من قبل إدارة المياه 
المحليَة، وقطعاً يجب استخدام كربون عالي الجودة، 
والكربون عالي الجودة المتوفر في الوقت الحالي 
بإمكانه إزالة مزيج الكلور والنشادر الذي تستخدمه 
إدارة المياه المحلية لتعقيم الماء ليتم تزويدنا 
بماء معقّم. 
المرحلة الثالثة: وبعدها يمر الماء من خلال غشاء، 
لتكتمل يذلك عملية التنقية، ويتوفر العديد من أصناف 
وأنواع الأغشية : 
إن أغشية T.F.C عبارة عن طبقة رقيقة جداً، وهي 
مناسبة لأنواع المياه الجيدة ومياه الصنابير في 
المدن ويمكن لمادة الكلور أن تتلفه، ولكن طبقة 
الكربون التي توجد قبله تقوم بحل هذه المشكلة. 
في ما مضى كانت الإختلافات بين أنواع الأغشية ترتكز 
في تقييمها بناءً على استعمالها إما على مياه 
الصنبور المكلورة أو على المياه الغير معالجة جيداً، 
إن الأغشية السيليلوزية يمكنها معالجة أمر الكلور 
ولكنها أكثر تكلفة وأقل فعالية وغير ضرورية، لأن 
التحسن الكبير في نوعية الماء الذي تزودنا به طبقة 
الكربون سوف يعوّض عنها. 
وما يميز هذه الأغشية قدرتها العالية على إزالة 
السيليكات (Silicate)، والفوسفات (Phosphate)، 
والنترات Nitrate)) ومركبات أخرى، حيث يتم إلقاء 
الشوائب التي أُزيلت بواسطة جهاز التنقية بأنابيب 
إلى المصرف. 
إن تدفق الماء الذي يتم إنتاجه من مصفاة التناضح 
العكسي لا يشبه تدفق ماء الصنبور، بل يخرج على شكل 
تدفق مائي قليل يخرج عبر أنبوب بقياس ¼ إنش. 
إن طريقة التنقية بالتناضح العكسي أسهل وأوفر من 
طريقتي التنقية الأُخرتين وهما إيقاف التحول إلى 
أيونات والتقطير. 
كما يمكن لماء التناضح العكسي أن يُنظف أيضا 
بالدايديوم كمرحلة تنقية إضافية، وهو ما تتطلبه 
أسماك الحيد البحري الحساسة من ماء نقي تماماً، 
ومصفاة الدايديوم ليست سريعة النفوذ، فنفوذ الماء من 
مصفاة الدايدوم ليس سريعاً، ومايحدد درجة غزارة 
الماء هو حجم فوهة الغشاء، فجهاز التنقية ذو الفوهة 
بقياس 50g.p.d تُنتج حوالي 2 غالون بالساعة بأفضل 
الظروف، فأداؤها يعتمد بشكل أساسي على ضغط الماء 
ودرجة حرارته وعلى تصميم النظام، فقد صُممت أجهزة 
التناضح العكسي لتكون ذات كفائة عالية. 
مراحل إضافية: 
قد يكون جهاز التنقية بالتناضح العكسي مزوداً 
بمصفاة الدايديوم والتي تشكل مرحلة تصفية أخرى، 
وبعضها يكون مزوداً بطبقات مُضاعفة من الكربون والتي 
تمثل مراحل أكثر.


----------



## mido3m84 (12 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت ارجو من سيادتكم بعض المعلومات عن تنقيه الماء
فأنى لم استطع الفهم مع العلم اننى احتاجها لامر ضرورى 
ارجو المراسله حتى لو الميل الخاص 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد حسين شحاته (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------

